

Twitter CEO: We’ve “cracked the code” on advertising - bond
http://venturebeat.com/2010/10/08/dick-costolo-twitter-advertising/

======
devmonk
I understand that they need to make money. Google did ads, so can Twitter.

But, Twitter is adding noise. People will get tweets on their mobile device
and be unhappy to see something taking up that much real estate on their
screen. Do it enough and they will use something else, without ads.

